# Interesting new 3.0L stroker kit



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I've not seen this one before. I'm sure someone will pop up and tell me that it's as old as their gran but the prices look fairly decent:

Translation:

Translation result for http://www.rising-web.jp/06price/06price.html

If that doesn't work, try putting this into Babel:

ƒ`ƒ…�[ƒjƒ“ƒOƒ�ƒjƒ…�[�•ƒvƒ‰ƒCƒX


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Says 2.9L and its been done before using the RD28 crank.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

a very good friend of mine is now producing a UK based RB30DETT engine. So far he's made over 800bhp/667fpt (restricted by turbo) and regulary revs over 9.5k with no issues. OS quality/RIPS value:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I wonder if thats the same guy who rang me a couple of weeks ago looking to buy another engine :nervous:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

9.5k from a RB30!!!!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

davew said:


> a very good friend of mine is now producing a UK based RB30DETT engine. So far he's made over 800bhp/667fpt (restricted by turbo) and regulary revs over 9.5k with no issues. OS quality/RIPS value:thumbsup:


i like the sound of that


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

9.5k from a rb30 no problem


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

its actually based on the RB26DETT Block not an Aussie RB30DET. Similar to the OS Kit:blahblah:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

It's been around quite a while - have a few jap books with it in that are over 2 years old. Uses a Nissan diesel crank and a head spacer. Not as radical as the OS or kakimoto approach.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

It works out around £5650 for a complete engine.

Crower have a new 2.9l or 3.0l stroker kit, well it must be fairly new as I hadnt heard of it untill a few weeks ago.

Baz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

P3RV3RT said:


> It works out around £5650 for a complete engine.
> Baz


5650 pounds for a complete RB30 engine capable of 9500rpm and 800-1000hp reliably? I don't think so somehow.

You need that sort of money for a decent bottom end, same again for a decent head, same again for a decent turbo kit and intake, same again for the other parts you'll need, THEN you might have a decent complete engine.

Rob


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Just seen the Crower stroker kit available on Ebay at £4.5k


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Floyd said:


> Just seen the Crower stroker kit available on Ebay at £4.5k


Yes, and that is just the tip of the iceberg on the way to a complete engine.
Is this crower kit to go in a 26 block?

Rob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Floyd said:


> Just seen the Crower stroker kit available on Ebay at £4.5k


Sounds like a lot of money to me. I'm pretty sure that Crower produces SR20 stroker cranks for something like $2000. Not sure why an extra two cylinders should increase the cost four fold.

I'd also wonder about diesel cranks running 9k rpm. I'm not saying that it can't be done but that would be at least double the originally designed rev range.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I wonder if thats the same guy who rang me a couple of weeks ago looking to buy another engine :nervous:


Hi Rob

Let me just clear up a few things with some facts.

Yes, it was me that enquired a few weeks ago about another 3 litre engine, but since than my own-built 3 litre has had a most successful outing and the caning of a lifetime in the TimeAttack round at Silverstone last Sunday. It is developing 720bhp at the hubs with 660 lbs ft of torque and yes, I am revving it to 9,000rpm, but not above. I must admit that, in yesterday's TimeAttack, I didn't rev it above 8,000, as the turbo was running out of efficiency. 

Garth and I, at our business MGT RACING, can produce a 3litre engine for about £5,800 / £5,900 + V.A.T. and that include a full billet crank, forged rods, pistons, etc.: basically a full bottom end. I believe that is an unbeatable price and I am happy that my engine has now proved itself. I have now done between 3,500 and 4,000 miles and am delighted with the way it performs.

Best regards,

Mark
MGT Racing Ltd


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

M3855 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Let me just clear up a few things with some facts.
> 
> ...



is that using the crower kit ?

what MM size are pistons ?

CC of engine? [bore and stroke?]


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

tuRBy said:


> is that using the crower kit ?
> 
> what MM size are pistons ?
> 
> CC of engine? [bore and stroke?]


No

It is not a crower kit. 

Regards Mark


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

M3855 said:


> Garth and I, at our business MGT RACING, can produce a 3litre engine for about £5,800 / £5,900 + V.A.T. and that include a full billet crank, forged rods, pistons, etc.: basically a full bottom end. Mark


Sounds great Mark, well done.

I didn't think 5900 would be for a complete 800-1000hp engine (as said above by someone) cause if so I'd have 100 please  

Does that 5900 include new oil pump, custom 4wd high capacity sump, cam belt, water pump, idler, tensioner, oil system mods, balancing, blueprinting and full assembly ready to take a head?

Rob


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

MartinC said:


> Says 2.9L and its been done before using the RD28 crank.


Yeah sorry, I saw one with Trust 87.5mm pistons, should have explained that.

83mm stroke + 87.5mm bore = 2995cc (quoted at 2993cc)


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to explain the price I quoted for the Kit from Japan. Yes that is the price for what they offer. I took the price from the site and converted it.

It seems its a full bottom end and head with cams (Pon Cams!)


I have also worked out and a friend has already built an RB30/26 bottom end for around £3500-4000. Now that depends what parts you want to fit and who does the work Lol

Baz


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> It's been around quite a while - have a few jap books with it in that are over 2 years old. Uses a Nissan diesel crank and a head spacer. Not as radical as the OS or kakimoto approach.


Do you know which Nissan diesel engine the crank is from?


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Do you know which Nissan diesel engine the crank is from?


RD28 is a Patrol engine


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

M3855 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Let me just clear up a few things with some facts.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question, can you do this setup or similar for a RB25DET?
I'm guessing your billet crank and rods and pistons will go straight in a GTS-T block - with a bore to suit.
Even if it came out at 2.9l it would be interesting.
Andy.


----------

